

Ask HN: What is your opinion on freelance websites? - sapan

Does anyone have any particularly good/bad experiences to share about using freelance programming sites?
How would you rate them? Is it worth to get job from them?<p>I've heard bad stories stories about people not getting paid, projects never getting finished, etc.. how representative are they?<p>I'm looking for freelance job that's why I needed to ask this. If anyone is looking for same feel free to visit my page.
======
kellros
Most clients prefer to work with people who they can visit, sit and talk to.
Unless you can get at least $30+ per hour, it will probably be a waste of
time.

